# How to breed my retired Police Dog



## Nuxsoonkau (Feb 1, 2015)

First of all I want to say this is not an advertisement for my dog, but I have read some threads on this website, and the first question people ask is WHY breed your dog. So I will tell you why I want to. 

I am a police officer and just retired from a K9 position. My dog is still in great health and was a superior police K9. He has 3 titles from Europe - SVV1 and IPO 1&2. I have his full pedigree information and health records. I want to stud him and pass his great genes on to the next generations of GSDs. I was wondering if anyone here can help me get this ball rolling. I have no idea where to start.

I'll add pictures as soon as I figure out how to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is this dog? You own the dog personally? 

Why don't you find an IPO club near you and talk to some people for local contacts and breeders? There are many superior males out there so people won't be beating down your door to breed to him. And to maintain the qualities that made him such a good K9, you'll need to pick the right female to compliment those traits.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The K9 breeders that I know network with each other. Do you know of those breeding K9's that may want to use your male? 
I posted on your other thread the fb pages as option for connecting. IPO clubs are a good idea, but I think getting with other K9 teams or breeders may help spread the word that you want to carry on your dogs lines.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will say if the dog is retired and has not been bred regularly you waste any time, you should go the vet and get a sperm count. It may be a moot question. I know that when we were considering breeding my guy at 8 my, he was shooting blanks, and I learned this is not uncommon. 

Then comes all the other questions you need to ask.


----------



## Nuxsoonkau (Feb 1, 2015)

My dog is 7 years old and yes I do own him. After he retired I purchased him from the city I worked for. I will find some local clubs that was a good idea thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I will say if the dog is retired and has not been bred regularly you waste any time, you should go the vet and get a sperm count. It may be a moot question. I know that when we were considering breeding my guy at 8 my, he was shooting blanks, and I learned this is not uncommon.
> 
> Then comes all the other questions you need to ask.


that's what I was wondering as well. It might not even be a possibility.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with going to a repro vet to have an analysis done. Best to be proactive and know up front that your dog can breed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Go to a repro vet, have him collected, get his sperm analyzed. He will also need a brucellosis test and the owners of the females will want to see health testing (hips and elbows, maybe DM and/or a few other things). Valuable breeding dogs are valuable because of their progeny, not their own accomplishments, so you may want to start by finding one person with a nice female that compliments your male, do a breeding, get the puppies in good homes that will train and work them. However, most of this is really up to the breeder/owner of the female. You could keep a puppy for yourself though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

show us his pedigree please.


----------

